# Cinnamon creek ranch classic...$10000 cash prises plus added money



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt:wink:


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

Any questions


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

What classes? How much is the entry fee?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Check out the website posted it has all the details


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

Your best bet is to call or go to the website. I was just told also on top of the money, there is going to be guided hunt giveaways, door prises, and bow to be given away.:thumbs_up


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## buchleiter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Looking forward to it!*

...need to get over there and practice!


----------



## laplander0 (Mar 4, 2004)

*trip*

i think we have a group of guys coming from central ks...It looks really fun..whats the coarse look like flat? rolling? alot of cover i presume


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

Great to hear that you are coming out. The course you will see a little of everything. There are rolling hills, creeks, some flat areas, tunnels, and some wooded canopy. Its so much fun because you really get to test your skills. I promise you won't leave here disappointed.


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking forward to this, paid my entry yesterday!!


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

Great to hear...can't wait to have everybody out. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt:shade:


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

What kind of targets? Mckenzies or Rhineharts?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

It will be Rhineharts thats all they have.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Someone said last night they bought new Mckenzies. Not sure if this is true but I hope it is.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm definitely gonna try to make this one.


----------



## terryoutfitter (Mar 9, 2007)

For those of you wondering...you will be shooting Mckenzies targets. We have over 100 brand new targets. We have had over thirty for some time now. So if all you have shot here is rinehart you haven't been out in a wile. This place gets better everyday and weekly we have something new out here. Everybody come out and see the new courses and see what we have to offer. The new proshop is only a couple weeks away!!!


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

This turned out to be an outstanding shoot. I shot the open side and I'd say they did a great job of setting up a very challenging course. For the first time to run a relatively large scale event I'd say they did an outstanding job. 

Cinnamon Creek is going to be a one of a kind place in the US. There is a Pro-shop that will be second to non. Carrying just about anything a target archer or hunter could want (they are still in the finishing up and stocking stage, but they've already got a lot). Multiple indoor lanes, including a Techno-hunt, broadhead lane, and regular lanes in the the downstairs pro-shop. Plus thirty + lanes upstairs with bleachers to seat 100 and the ability to shoot 30 yards. On top of that there are multiple 3-d courses, a FITA range, Static line - on and on. If you are in the DFW area you owe it to yourself to go to Cinnamon Creek - it is an awesome place with great people running it.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

wish i had known about this... hopefully they will do it again next year.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

JAG said:


> wish i had known about this... hopefully they will do it again next year.


They will have other big shoots there for sure.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*archery*

This sounds like a place of envy for anyone in the archery field. I wish we had the same in Mich, .


----------



## destroyer1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what the results were?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Promblem*

Oklahoma youth shooter drive four hours. Shot an incrediable score and won the shoot.

They lost his score card. Then didnt correct there mistake because they already gave the other prizes out.:angry: Sorry but it was not his fault. You made the mistake fix it.

Then didnt give him credit for the score.

Sorry but rights right and wrongs wrong. In this case I heard from several including the youth. One thing we teach youth is do the right thing in archery.

I hope someone can find it to apoligize to Hunter Stubblefield for doing him wrong.
DB


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Oklahoma youth shooter drive four hours. Shot an incrediable score and won the shoot.
> 
> They lost his score card. Then didnt correct there mistake because they already gave the other prizes out.:angry: Sorry but it was not his fault. You made the mistake fix it.
> 
> ...


Sure sorry to hear that. Hunter's a good kid.
Other than that is was a great shoot with lots of future potential.
Thanks CCR
David Ham


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

destroyer1 said:


> Does anyone know what the results were?


The Classic Results

12-Under
Collin Willis
Montana Holder
Braden Funderburg

13-UP
Jayde Chartier
Mike Embrey
Jarrett Ray

Trad Shooter
Bruce Hubbard
Paul Vrana
Brandon Rodgers
Todd Pool

Womens Bowhunter
Georgianna Braden
Tina Williams
Stephanie Wright
Diane May

Mens Bowhunter
Brett Chartier
David Ham
Chris Hansen
Rob Bice

Open
Jamie Jaminson
Micheal Braden
Chad Hilburn
Justin Bethel


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

CutTheLoop said:


> The Classic Results
> 
> 12-Under
> Collin Willis
> ...




Hunter Stubblefield won the youth class hands down. They lost his card and did find it later. Give credit where credit is due. Not teaching youth alot when we dont correct wrong scores. Hunter drove a long way and deserved the win.
DB


----------



## obsessed hunter (May 7, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hunter Stubblefield won the youth class hands down. *They lost his card and did find it later*. Give credit where credit is due. Not teaching youth alot when we dont correct wrong scores. Hunter drove a long way and deserved the win.
> DB


:zip:You may find that this is not entirely correct.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Two sides*



obsessed hunter said:


> :zip:You may find that this is not entirely correct.


I would love to hear an explanation! If there was no promblem why give the gift certificate? 
DB


----------



## obsessed hunter (May 7, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> I would love to hear an explanation! *If there was no promblem why give the gift certificate? *DB


All kids that shot got a gift certificate!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



obsessed hunter said:


> All kids that shot got a gift certificate!


 My understanding Hunter did not fill his card right and one reason it may have been set aside. He didnt realize there was two classes in youth.

The guys from Cinniamon range have sense offered to do whatever it takes to make this right for Hunter even though he Hunter must except part of the blame.

Great shoot and great facilitys from all who went and shot. Looks like theres always two sides to each story. Thanks Obsessed hunter for the info. 
DB


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Whaa??*

Doesn't Michael Braden shoot PRO? I doubt he stepped down this year? Why would he be allowed to shoot the Open class at this event?


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

Looking again....Jamison too!


----------



## destroyer1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Open class was open to anyone.


----------



## shortstroke 91 (May 16, 2007)

What time was it finally over? I took 3rd in Traditional and we were done shooting by 12:30. I think we left about 2:00, it was not long after they gave out the Trad placements.

We wanted to stay for the drawings but it didn't look like it was gonna be any time soon and there were several Open shooters still out there.


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

*awards*

We were told awards and drawings were going to be around 3:30 to 4:00, so we left for awhile. Returned about 3:15 and everything had been given out already! That, along with Hunter not getting what he earned, kinda stunk.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hunter*



huntluvn said:


> We were told awards and drawings were going to be around 3:30 to 4:00, so we left for awhile. Returned about 3:15 and everything had been given out already! That, along with Hunter not getting what he earned, kinda stunk.


Hunter didnt fill his scorecard out right That caused all the promblems. They took care of hunter and have went above and beyond taking care of hunter. I think had they been at the awards it would hae been handled different. Im sure they will get all that worked out eventually.
DB


----------

